# Thermowell to corny



## koolkuna (12/11/16)

Hi guys has anyone put a KK thermowell into the side wall of a corny keg.? I have converted a corny into a pressure fermenter I was thinking about the curverture of the keg to create a seal under pressure At the moment I attach the temperature probe to the side wall insulated with foam. I would really like to use a thermowell for direct contact with the wort.


----------



## n87 (18/11/16)

You could get something like this and put it in the pressure release, or even replace a dip tube with one (remove the poppet to get the wire in)
www.cleverbrewing.com.au/thermowell-with-stopper.html


----------



## n87 (18/11/16)

Or you could sacrifice a lid (much cheaper than a keg to replace if you want to use as a keg again), drill a hole into it and put a really long thermowell in.


----------



## Storeyv34 (18/11/16)

n87 said:


> Or you could sacrifice a lid (much cheaper than a keg to replace if you want to use as a keg again), drill a hole into it and put a really long thermowell in.


I think it might be a bit hard to get the lid in and out of the keg with a long Thermowell as you have to twist it to get it in.

If you can get a spare liquid drip tube in the gas post, seal the end of the tube and remove the poppet from the gas post (to run the wire through) you might be able to get that to work. You could get one of the lids with a gas post to allow for pressure transfer etc still.


----------



## Mardoo (18/11/16)

Good idea!


----------



## koolkuna (18/11/16)

Great advise thanks


----------



## TheWiggman (18/11/16)

I've kinda done this on a thick Coca Cola keg. See this thread for this and much woe -







Using a thermowell would seal no differently to the above. I just drilled the hole with a hole saw (22mm if my memory serves me right), stuck the thread through, O-ring then a nut on the inside. With some thread tape I haven't had a leak. The steel will flatten to form an effective seal.


----------



## koolkuna (18/11/16)

OMG that is a great setup! I'm going to buy a thermowell and put into my corny kegmenter side wall. Thanks just wanted to see that it could be done successfully. Thanks


----------



## koolkuna (19/11/16)

So it would provide a seal at 15psi as I ferment under pressure?


----------

